# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen MKIV R32 ECS Stage 5 Front Big Brake Kits - How Fast Can You Stop !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*ECS Tuning Stage 5 Big Brake Kits for MKIV R32- $2249.95!*

Six piston Black & Blue & Red Porsche Cayenne caliper, caliper carrier, pads, two-piece rotors...

These massive rotors are moved outwards from the center of the wheel to provide much greater clamping leverage, and the slotted and drilled aspect helps to evacuate braking gases and heat to give better contact between rotor and pad.

Also included are brackets for your new calipers, all hardware, new pads, fluid, and even stainless steel flexible lines. These new lines will reduce swelling found in factory brake hoses and provide more pressure to your new calipers.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

